# Extending Christmas R/R all year



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been using this 4' x 6' HO Christmas layout for about 8 years and finally decided to use it more. I have been disassembling the layout every year to take the platform upstairs where it leans agains a wall for 11 months. 

I am planning two 2' x 5' extensions so that there is a loop around the outside. The extensions have to be modular and removable. Model Railroader magazine has had some modular layout ideas that I want to use. Reading this forum and that magazine keeps my interest in RR. 

I have been using Atlas Code 83 True Track and plan to switch to Atlas flex track with cork roadbed. The 4 x 6 platform scenery needs to be removable to get every thing up and down the stairs for Christmas. The scenery on the modular sections can be permanent. The modular sections will be on wheels. The modular sections should have 2" of foam to provide some grades for the outside loop. The room size is 11' x 17' that has some other stuff in it. 

I am thinking of a yard at the south end. I need more industries and could change the town to industries during the off season? 

My idea is to run a train around the outside while serving the industries. I am going to use DCC on the locos and probably on the turnouts.

Any thoughts and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21736


----------

